# Pass 4-2 and ER visit



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Headed out to the pass for some sheephead fishing. Got a late start and when we arrived at the pass we joined the boat orgy looking for some fish with funny teeth. We ended up with 9 nice sheephead 1 whiting and a spanish. Nothing too big though. 

As a back story two years ago we were cutting up some hard headed catfish to use for some crab traps while we were on vacation. Of course the bastard stuck my on my pointer finger at the top knuckle. I just scrugged it off and went about my day. 24s hours later I was in the hospital as my hand had tripled in size and the pain was unbareable. So to the hospital I went and stayed doped up on morphine the remainder of the vacation. I have never felt pain like that before and never want to experience it again. 

Back to last weekend. We were getting ready to leave the pass yesterday and I had to try for one more sheephead. I ended up catching a hard head catfish and when I was trying to unhook the fish he got away and stuck me in the stomach deep enough that the side of the fish was flush with my stomach. I was finally able to pull the catfish spine out and threw the fish overboard. Being the dumb ass that I am I forgot the fish was still connected to the line so when the fish was thrown he acted like a pendalum and swung back and stuck me in the top of may hand one finger over from where I was stuck 2 years ago. We make our way back to bayou chico boat ramp and my stomach and hand were on fire. Ended up going to the hopital so I am now on pain killers and antibiotics and my hand is doubled in size. Maybe I need to get stuck in the groin :whistling: LOL....

It has been decided that the next hard head I catch I am just going to throw the hole rig overboard and save me a trip to the ER. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

OUCH!!!!!! That sounds like a horrible experience


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry if ya can still hear me laughin! I haven't heard a good fish story in a while. Sorry it happened, not once, not twice but three times! Maybe you need a safer hobby! I can almost see ya shitin-n-getin to dodge the spiked fin pendulum. Hope the pain killers are working.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that's funny stuff!!!! Sorry fer the pain, only thing better would have been to snap some pictutres next time!!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Sorry if ya can still hear me laughin! I haven't heard a good fish story in a while. Sorry it happened, not once, not twice but three times! Maybe you need a safer hobby! I can almost see ya shitin-n-getin to dodge the spiked fin pendulum. Hope the pain killers are working.


 
If anyone has a chain mail suit I will be looking for one before I go fishing again. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Might want to get the shield also!:thumbsup:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That is awesome. Get me a salt life stamp on the shield and I will be ready to do battle with the damn hard heads.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Get a grip.... a boga grip*

Man do NOT tempt fate again..


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

That's why if there is ANY doubt I can get one off safely, cut the line. Good luck.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Cut the line man...Cut the line. I was stuck by one on the finger years ago, still have the scar. I feel for you.

Tod


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Mods... please change his screen-name to ain't_wright



(The suit of armor was a nice touch!)


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

rub the slime from the fish on the wound, I get stuck in the hands alot and just rub thier slime right into the wound and have yet to have any problems other than a little soreness from the puncture, God bless and good luck


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Feelin Bad*

You need to change your name to Feelin Bad. Just to let you know you are not alone. When I was a kid we used to jump off the Destin bridge. I know we weren't too smart. A buddy of mine jumped off into a school of fish on top and wouldn't you know it they were catfish. He spent about 3 weeks in the hospital and was stuck about 30 times from head to foot. He didn't even look human for about a week. Hope your feeling better.
bamafan611


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

inshorecatch said:


> rub the slime from the fish on the wound, I get stuck in the hands alot and just rub thier slime right into the wound and have yet to have any problems other than a little soreness from the puncture, God bless and good luck


Thanks for the tip that is a good one. My future bro in law told me that one 2 yesrs ago so I did wipe the slime on the wounds before we headed in. 

It is pretty funny now...


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

PCfisher66 said:


> Cut the line man...Cut the line. I was stuck by one on the finger years ago, still have the scar. I feel for you.
> 
> Tod


I totally agree...I got stuck in the knuckle once a few years ago. Never again...I will not touch one without heavy gloves or towel. I'll cut the line if I don't have either around. Can't imagine getting stuck in the stomach...


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Kid growing up in Lousy anna....

Used to fish the ponds on the golf course near the house... groundskeeper would get up tight about it. :whistling:

One time riding away from him I had a big cat with a leader wrapped through his mouth, and his tail in my other hand (across the cross bar of my BMX bike). 

All was well until I hit a curb trying to avoid getting caught... took a spine right in my stomach. Turned purple and hurt like hell for a week. I bet it took a moth to heal completely. 

Never have had a problem with them since though.... 

Man, I sure feel for the kid jumping off of the bridge though! :blink:


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

As if getting stuck once in a day was bad enough. Talk about bad luck.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

+1 for the full body armor. That's just funny. Sorry for your pain.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn you, I just spit oatmeal all over my keyboard.:yes:


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

i was stuck by a sail cat one time and had to go to the ER myself i lost my vision for a few hours and the pain was excrutiating


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

The ARC dehookers work wonders


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

One impaled me in the thigh while trying to dehook him. OMG the pain. he just hung there till pulled out. NEVER again.. I cut hook and line..... sinker too if necessary:blink:


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't turn your back on one. You got a bad track record.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:laughing:Man, by the time my tears dried up after reading this, I forgot what I was going to type...:lol:


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I was fishing with my daughter before they opened up the pier going to Gulf Breeze and caught one. it started flopping toward my ( then 2 yr old) daughter. My wife went to kick it lost her balance and stepped on it. Got her probably halfway through her foot. Ended up at Baptist for like 4-5 hrs. They soaked in warm water and gave her loritabs and antibiotics. That looked painful. Now Imagining you ... ouch..


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

WOW! I handle these things all the time. Sometimes seems like it's the only thing biting. I am definately considering the nether regions catfish enhancement plan!


----------



## mastic (Mar 11, 2011)

If there was a "Best of" Pensacola fishing Forum.....This would make the charts.


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*Almost Death*

I was stuck about 7 years ago in the knuckle. Like you, I waited too long. My infection festered inside my knuckle for about 2 weeks before I finally went in. I ended up with Sepsis (blood infection). I was on the strongest antibiotics for about a month, ended up in the hospital for a week with pneumonia. My organs were shutting down on me. I don't know how I ever pulled through it. I now try to wear gloves or cut the line. I don't think it's the actual catfish but the bacteria from the water it can inject into you. It can be a killer! By the way, my hospital bills were over $100,000 - luckily I worked for UPS and had great insurance...


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

i always cut the line, got stuck once never again!:no:


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

i always cut the line,i know how to hold them but why risk it?:no:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Carry a small bottle of bleach with you and pour it on immediately.
worked for me.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, this thread has many interesting stories. I, too, have been stuck many times. 
The worst when I caught one trolling a plug! I tried to shake it off, but it flipped around and stuck me in the thumb. The thumb throbbed for weeks and I seriously thought of amputation to stop the pain (well, not too seriously). My neighbor puts his thumb in their mouths and has had no problem keeping them quiet that way. Me, I use long nosed pliers, and great care. Frankly, I seriously doubt bleach or slime will do anything for a puncture wound with toxins and bad bacteria.


----------

